# Acer Aspire Sound Not Working?



## magsbags (May 24, 2011)

Hey, I'm a total idiot when it comes to computers so was hoping someone could help?

The sound's completely gone off on my laptop (Acer Aspire 5536), I've checked the sound coming from the speakers - not that much of an idiot obviously- and read some stuff on the internet but nothings worked. I've checked there's a sound card and that its working properly so not sure what else I can check and how to solve the problem?

Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## magsbags (May 24, 2011)

Also more information I've only just discovered, the actual computer sounds are working fine like the start-up noise and stuff. Its only when it comes to watching DVDs, YouTube, iTunes etc that theres no noise. Thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF do you have any error flags in device manager ie yellow ! or red Xs ? have you tried reinstalling the sound driver ?


----------



## magsbags (May 24, 2011)

Hi, no flags or anything no, I have something called 'ATI HDMI Audio' under Sound which I'm assuming is the sound card? Haven't tried that no...mainly because I have no idea how to reinstall the sound driver?

Thanks!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi the ati hdmi is in control panel if so check it and see if anything is muted,see if your speakers are in there also,to reinstall drivers you go to the acer support site for your model and download the driver and install


----------



## magsbags (May 24, 2011)

ahh just downloaded a new audio driver and still nothing! under sound devices it does say theres speakers and realtek digital output working but 'realtek hdmi output' not plugged in? is that something to do with it? i did just download realtek audio driver...


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi can you take a screen shot and let us see the set up in sound Take a screen capture (print screen) then use the go advanced button and the paper clip icon to upload it


----------

